# Irrigation controller



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The ancient Nelson controller has bit the dust. I'm looking for the best replacement. 

The unit is exposed to the elements and I want to keep it that way. It makes it easier to work on the heads and can be a riot when the cat gets out. I currently have 6 zones but will add a few more in time.

All help will be appreciated.


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

Hunter PRO-C is modular from 3 to 15 stations. Only available at irrigation supply houses though.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, I have accounts all over 3 counties for almost everything. Big irrigation co.s tend to have the best pricing on PVC pipe, valves and a few other items. I'm just looking for a good controller that can do service time in the So FL afternoon sun.

The cat thing is really funny. She gets out once in a while and I go to the controller to 'herd' her back inside. It's the funniest thing ever! Zones 3 and 4 and she's ready to come back into the house. Ever see a cat tense up as the hissing sound of emminant water spray builds?


----------



## North Star (Mar 3, 2005)

The Toro TMC-212 is a damn fine controller. It is a 4 station that is expandable up to 16. It costs $5.00 more upfront but the expansion modules are cheaper. Hunter really gets you on the price of the expansion module.

I used to be a big Hunter fan but I have been using some more Toro stuff wth a couple of new accounts and it blows Hunter out of the water. Hunter is really lacking anymore.


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

Just curious what is the Hunter controller lacking?


----------



## North Star (Mar 3, 2005)

I have been noticing a number of failures with PGP heads in particular. Really leaking badly around the seals. Also, I have had 2 Pro-C controllers just crap out. No real reason and less than 1 year old. I can't figure it out.


----------



## bmartin (Dec 30, 2005)

I think the RB 5004 will replace the pgp in that rotor class. AS for the controllers I have had Irritrols, Rain bird, Rainmaster and $20,000k Motorolas all go bad before the first year sometimes it happens and alot of times its bug shorting the circuits.


----------

